# Asc Study Guide



## trose45116 (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of the ASC study guide? If you do could you email me a copy of it trose45116@gmail.com. I have my CPC and want to get a specialty certification. I work for an ASC facility.


----------



## elenax (Jun 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, you will have to order a copy of the ASC study guide directly from the AAPC.  AAPC prohibit distribution, copy or reproduction of the study guide without their written permission.  Once you receive the Study guide you enter in a legal agreement between you and the AAPC to agree and bound by their terms.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 30, 2008)

well then how about any study materials or questions any body may have


----------



## pdonohew (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the ASC study guide but am looking for another reference that is available that me be helpful in taking the ASC specility.  Has anyone who has taken the exam been able to find other references? I have searched everywhere.


----------

